# [SOLVED] Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files



## elvismellon (Oct 9, 2007)

One day I must have improperly shut down my computer and my Mozilla Firefox browswer wouldnt open saying it was already running- I went online with my old Internet Explorer to help forums on google and follwed instructions - that didnt work- I cannot run chkdsk utility - nor can I defrag and every exe file - it says corrupt and unreadable and I cannot delete certain files and it says they are corrupt and unreadable. I uninstalled Mozilla and re-installed it to know avail- and then got a Net scape browser and now THAT wont open and says its still running- and not responding so I uninstalled that- and any program I run or download it says corrupt and unreadable. Please advise

Thank you- :sigh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

Hi there and welcome to TSF.
It's possible that shutting down improperly did indeed corrupt some system files. The first thing to try is repairing these files using the System File Checker. Only do this if you have SP2 on your installation disc. Otherwise you will need to slipstream SP2 to the installation disc. Follow these steps (courtesy of Cahuffeur2)

Insert the Windows® XP CD in your drive. (Hold down the * Shift Key * to prevent it from starting.)

Go * Start > Run *...in the box type in * sfc /scannow *…please take note of the space between the * sfc *and the * /*.

This is the System File Checker...it will scan all the Windows® core system files to ensure that they are in their respective correct places, and if not replace them from the CD.

During the scan you may be asked to* Insert the CD*, if this happens just go* retry *and let it do its thing.

*One important point:* While* sfc * is running, it is _not advisable_ to do any other work, or have any browsers/programs running on the computer, until the scan is complete. (This process will generally take around 45-65 minutes to complete).

Once finished, remove the CD and reboot your machine...all should be "Normal" (hopefully). :grin:


----------



## elvismellon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

Thank you- sadly - just did that- as per your instructions and to the letter- 
NO DEAL- it still comes up- exe. file :sigh: for anything- Mozilla- what ever program I use- or run- regardless of what - it will say corrupt and unreadable- but only the Mozilla and Net scape wont work- it says that they are "still running" and if I uninstall and try to delete from program files it says corrupt and readable- cannot delete- and I cant defrag or run check disk...... Any other suggestions? I DO APRECIATE the help-


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

Hi elvismellon, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

Seeing that *JohnthePilot's* suggestion did not work, there are alternatives.

The best (and perhaps easiest) way to rectify this problem would be to firstly download a freeware program called "Unlocker".

Unlocker is available for download *here*.
_(Click the coloured link.)_

This nifty little program will allow you to delete those corrupt files. (Reboot the computer after you have deleted the files.)

Once that's done I recommend (should you wish to continue with Firefox™) that you uninstall and re-install Firefox™.

Try this 'remedy' and post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## elvismellon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

Thank you-

I must be cursed- NOW I cant open the unlocker file! I downloaded it but cant run it!! ( sound of Elvis beating head against wall....)


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

Try a *Right* click > *Properties* > *Unblock*, to see if that works.

Regards,


----------



## elvismellon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

I tried that and so far no dice.....


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

Did 'Unlocker' work?...In that could you open the program?


----------



## elvismellon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

Hello- thanks for all the help- But I am still having problems -I did what you said but can not open unlocker as of yet- I even uninstalled it and re-installed it- I would call my regular - Computer repair pro- in my area- - who helped when my new dell ( under 2 years old ) initially had problems under warrenty - a bad Motherboard- they sent a guy who also works on 

his own "The Computer Professor" and he is great and I havent had any problems - nary a glitch in a year and six months but since this Mozilla- and corrupt file business started two or more weeks ago- its been one thing after another but I am currently unemployed and in debt and CANNOT afford to pay someone to look at it. I am fairly computer literate- self taught and spending close to sometimes 15 an hours a day on it- as a writer and artist 

and with a web site- I learned a lot out of neccessity - but I didnt really start until I was about 35 and I am 45 and my 17 year old Nephew makes me look like an idiot when it comes to hardware and software but he's too busy to ask...( Grin...) I recently had to have my local cable compnay replace the old modem which I had for like 4 years- and he mentioned ( the cable guy ) a possible connection with the dying modem and the mozilla- corrupt file problem? But- since getting the new modem- my netscape went down too- as corrupt file..."still running" etc....

Anyway- I will keep at it and get back to you- THANK YOU for all of the great advice and support!! I will see what I can do on this end- 

Until later- Elvis Mellon


----------



## elvismellon (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

PROBLEM SOLVED!!! Dont ask me what I was doing wrong but I finally got the check disk utility to run and it got rid of the corrupt files and glitchs and I re-installed Mozilla and all is well! Thank you - ( both of you- that responded- ) for all the help!! GREAT FORUM!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Removing Corrupt Unreadable Files*

I'm glad you got it sorted and thanks for letting us know. If you get any more problems you know where we are.


----------

